# Cheboygan Outdoor Sports Show



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

The show is this coming weekend. It is being held at the K of C hall just north of the intersection of M-27 & M-33. Friday, Saturday and Sunday.

There will also be a classic car show.


----------

